# 21 hole 8/18



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

My son went to his grandparents in NC for the summer and while he was gone I purchased a new (used) boat. My dad brought him home this week for the start of school and he's been itching to get out on the water. With beautiful weather we launched from Shorline Park in Gulf Breeze and headed for the pass to mainly get educated on the electronics and do a little fishing too. I tried to call the bait boat on Channel 11, but he was no where to be found, so we headed to the Mass in search of bait. No such luck. Couldn't get anything to hit the sabiki rigs... I had some frozen Cigar minnows on board so we set out to try and navigate to the 21 hole. I've never been out that far, but I was very comfortable in my new (to me) 21' Cape Horn. We set up a couple bottom rigs with some bites, but my son ended up catching the first fish ever on the new boat while reeling in to check his bait. It ended up being a remora. He was bragging pretty hard and not wanting to get shut out I free lined a frozen Cigar minnow on top since I saw some sharks. Thankfully I caught a small shark to stop him from bragging on his remora any longer. We ended up catching one more fish on the day which was a red snapper. I didn't know they would hit a frozen cigar minnow up on the top... All fish were successfully released to fight another day... I was hoping for a better day fishing but a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work. :thumbup:


----------



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

How do you like the Cape. What size motor do you have and how does it perform. Been looking and just wanting to get some information.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Good report! Nice looking boat too! Good Luck


----------



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy Days said:


> How do you like the Cape. What size motor do you have and how does it perform. Been looking and just wanting to get some information.


I really do enjoy the CAPE HORN. Very stable, rides great and dry. I have the 2000 model with a 2000 Mercury 250 EFI Saltwater series.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Take some squid with you next time you go to the 21 hole and you might pick up some fat Mingos.


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

That was my buddies boat - he takes great care of it. Congrats on the boat and first fish!


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great choice in boat! My dad and I had a 21 cape, before we upgraded to the 24!


----------

